
Make Way for Copyright Chaos - Lessig on Viacom vs Google - brett
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/03/18/opinion/18lessig.html?ex=1331870400&en=a376e7886d4bcf62&ei=5088&partner=rssnyt&emc=rss
======
reitzensteinm
\--- LAST week, Viacom asked a federal court to order the video-sharing
service YouTube to pay it more than $1 billion in damages for some 150,000
videos that Viacom claims it owns and YouTube users have shared.

Over $6600 per video, discounting dupes of which I'm sure there will be
masses, I wonder how they worked those figures out. $/view?

This could be a nice idea for a startup - something that can determine whether
a given audio sample or video clip is pulled from copyrighted content. Of
course it depends on sites like Youtube existing and users on it infringing.

